
2016 H1B Visa Reports: Top 100 H1B Visa Sponsors - bing_dai
http://www.myvisajobs.com/Reports/2016-H1B-Visa-Sponsor.aspx
======
koolba

         1	Infosys	                        33,289	$79,201
         2	Tata Consultancy Services	16,553	$69,648
    

If this is really a lottery, how the hell do they end up with this many?

Is the lottery random per applicant and they just submit 100s of 1000s of
applications?

~~~
vaishaksuresh
It would be so much fairer if they had a limit on the number of applications a
company can file. They have such a limit on the number of greencards each
country gets. Let the lottery happen at the company level and not in the
common pool.

~~~
pm90
You know, this is like a game. If you limit applications by a company, they
will apply through a subsidiary managed by a private holding company whose
owners are not known.

More paperwork, but they will get around the system...

~~~
vaishaksuresh
I don't think a company like Infosys will do that. They are a big company and
it will be equally painful for them with all the paperwork. Smaller companies
may do that, but they are not the ones taking up a chunk of the visas anyway.

------
protomyth
"The salary is the average salary of all proffered salary on LCA or Form 9035.
Sometimes the visa sponsors(employers) does not enter a specific salary, but a
salary range. Our algorithm uses the middle point of the range to calculate
the average salary."

Yeah, I'm not quite buying that as a good methodology.

~~~
jedmeyers
I agree, especially since there is no guarantee that the employees are being
paid more than the lower bound.

~~~
protomyth
If I read it correctly, you could have 50 H1Bs at $50K and pay one at $200K,
put a salary range down with it being truthful, and this survey would put the
salary at $125K. I wonder if a FOIA request is possible?

Says quite a lot when 8 of the top 10 are body shops (with many debates about
IBM being possible these days).

~~~
webosdude
Get your math right, 50 H1B's at 50K and 1 H1B at 200K would avg out close to
53K and not 125K.

~~~
protomyth
Read the disclaimer which says "Sometimes the visa sponsors(employers) does
not enter a specific salary, but a salary range. Our algorithm uses the middle
point of the range to calculate the average salary"

In my example, the form has 50K as the bottom of the range and 200K at the
top. Using this site's methodology they take the "middle point of the range"
which is 125K.

What your calculating is the example's actual average, not what the site would
be reporting. That was the point of my post to show that the methodology
likely does not match the truth and likely overestimates the salary.

------
huherto
33K for a single company ?

We want to benefit from ideas from talented architects, doctors, scientists or
engineers that contribute a diverse set of approaches to solve our problems.

As it is now, we are only bringing IT professionals from a handful of
countries. It is just a source of cheap skilled labor with little synergic
value.

~~~
c_lebesgue
As someone who got "rejected" in the H1B random lottery - yes, the system
needs an overhaul. Perhaps an auction system would be appropriate, where
companies bid on visas, then top N bidders get visas from the pool, paying the
lowest winning price. This would also work well with the idea that companies
should first seek talent within the United States. The auction final quote
would be a clear, publicly available portion of the costs of getting employees
abroad. The only caveat I see is potential employment contract clauses forcing
employees to stay in the company for a certain number of years. Currently
there are no restrictions for switching jobs on an H1B.

~~~
ones_and_zeros
Where N becomes a political football that us raised and lowered at the whim of
lobbyists ultimately allowing wages to fall below market rates.

There is no labor shortage in a nation of 300 million with the best university
system in the history of humanity.

If we need any sort of system, the appropriate one would be to reward
companies that train citizens in skills the employer needs in order to fill
any sort of skills gap.

~~~
c_lebesgue
While in principle I agree with you, in practice N was most of the time equal
to 65k, with the exception of the dot-com bubble (years 1999-2003, so 80% of
the time; program was added in 1990). And there probably should be something
like H1B in any immigration system. Anyhow, the current political climate in
the US does not give many hopes for an upgrade. In the meantime, I've
discovered Switzerland, and quite honestly - I'm not looking back.

------
BoppreH
> Timeout expired. The timeout period elapsed prior to completion of the
> operation or the server is not responding.

With full stack trace, file name and a few lines of source code.

Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.m...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Awww.myvisajobs.com%2FReports%2F2016-H1B-Visa-
Sponsor.aspx&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

------
mc32
If people are concerned with imported labor undecutting or putting downward
pressure on salaries, I'd suggest taxing imported labor so as to make it no
cheaper than the locally produced labor pool. Then we'd get companies hiring
imported labor when they actually could not find a local candidate.

Tax it at the median recorded for the locale where the sponsoree is hired. Tax
so that there is no cost advantage in seeking labor cost arbitrage.

You could simply tax the difference. If the median is 150, and someone is
hired for 100, tax is 50. If they are hired at 130, tax is 20, etc.

------
guiomie
"System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: Timeout expired. The timeout period
elapsed prior to completion of the operation or the server is not responding."

Looks like someone didn't cache it's data!

~~~
nuhusky2003
Or didn't turn off development sorry page, exposing the stack trace

------
frugalmail
>Infosys & Tata Consultancy

....Yeah right, they're coming in with unique skills. Whatever those skills
are, it's a mystery to me. Unless you count bumbling projects and adding
technical debt at an astronomical rate.

------
kitwalker12
Interesting to see University of Michigan in there. wonder what's the impetus
there.

~~~
ones_and_zeros
University employed H-1Bs are exempt from the cap. It is a loop hole that is
becoming more common where private companies set up partnerships with
universities to employ H-1Bs on their behalf in order to skirt the cap.

The company sponsors a position at the university, the employee does work for
the company, the university takes a percentage.

~~~
kitwalker12
oh my. That's interesting. The jobs I see are:

Medical Scientists, Except Epidemiologists(274); Biochemists and
Biophysicists(187); Health Specialties Teachers, Postsecondary(100);
Biological Technicians(60); Molecular And Cellular Biologists(59);

~~~
ones_and_zeros
Yup, the thing that is even MORE interesting is that these positions can be
classified as more relating to research which has much lower wage
requirements. So the employee may be writing software for your business but
she is paid like an academic researcher.

Some of them are doing it out in the open[0]

[0] [http://www.diyatvusa.com/2016/07/07/us-universities-
use-h1b-...](http://www.diyatvusa.com/2016/07/07/us-universities-
use-h1b-loophole-to-retain-talented-students-who-turn-into-entrepreneurs/)

~~~
daleco
Some companies use Universities to hire foreign Software engineer with the
title of "Research Associate", lower wage, same job. Then claiming that they
are recruiting the best in the world while providing a very low wage (research
associate prevailing wage instead of SE). It can get worse, I have a friend
that has been under a J1 for years, while he is not a student anymore. The
company pays a student salary (2k/month) instead of a H1B prevailing wage.

------
andrewjl
Instead of being randomly selected, why not allocate H1-B visas to the highest
paying positions first? (If there's a tie at the end then the selection can be
random.)

~~~
anarazel
So no startup, or company in a lowcost area, can higher people from other
countries anymore? Don't see how that's a good solution either.

------
raverbashing
If the objective is to pay 70kYr for a person might just as well open an
office outside of the US, unless they're located in a medium or small city

(ah yes, the site just blew up on me as well, probably done by an underpaid
H1B from one of the abusers of the systems)

Edit: I'm not against the people that want a chance to work in the US, I'm
against the companies that abuse the system

------
blazespin
Ideally we could set get this on a % of company employees

